

LivingSocial Gains Wealth Of Ruby on Rails Expertise With InfoEther Acquisition - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/14/livingsocial-gains-wealth-of-ruby-on-rails-expertise-with-infoether-acquisition/

======
petercooper
This is an interesting acquisition. It seems, to me, to be almost entirely a
recruitment play. Some cash for the founders and an as-good-as-guaranteed high
paying job for the next few years.

I know that recruiting good Rails people is tough but I must admit I'm
surprised it's gone this far. Congrats to the InfoEther team. I bet they
weren't short of work to do independently so this deal must have been pretty
stellar.

~~~
Tyrant505
Not only do they get individual talent, but also the cohesion of existing,
working teams.

~~~
vgurgov
This is not new in Rails world with today crazy talent price. Even my small
avrg rails consulting shop was approached for buyout 2 times. We didnt agree
on price that would bind us to one project for yrs so deals didnt went thro.

------
epoxyhockey
Is there a lesson to be learned here? When creating a new product, should one
choose to code in a language that has a larger talent pool to select from?

